# Das ist Kunst



## DER SCHWERE (6 Apr. 2011)

Uploaded with TurboImageHost.com


Petra ist eine Plastik des Künstlers Marcel Walldorf aus dem Jahr 2010. Die aus Kunststoff, Textil und Stahl modellierte Figur zeigt eine Polizistin in voller Schutzkleidung, die in Hockhaltung mit entblößtem Unterleib auf den Boden uriniert. Petra verfügt zudem über eine eingebaute „Pinkelautomatik“, durch die die Plastik gefärbte Flüssigkeit abgeben kann.

Petra erhielt den dritten Preis der Leinemann-Stiftung 2010, was für ein großes Medienecho und Kritik am Künstler und dem als „Pinkelnde Petra“ bezeichneten Werk führte. Vor allem Vertreter von Polizei und Politik äußerten sich ablehnend.Petra besteht aus einer Stahlkonstruktion, die das Grundgerüst für die Plastik bildet. Überzogen ist sie mit Silikon, um ihr den Eindruck einer lebensechten Figur zu verleihen. Für das Aussehen von Petra stand Walldorfs Mitbewohnerin Modell. Die Plastik trägt eine Schutzmontur aus Helm, Sturmhaube, Uniform, Stiefeln, Handschuhen, Beinschonern und Hüfthalfter mit ungeladener Gaswaffe. Ein Polizeischlagstock lehnt in der Regel an einer nahen Wand. Insgesamt misst die Plastik 90 cm × 90 cm × 90 cm.

Die in der Plastik dargestellte Polizistin befindet sich in der Hocke und umgreift mit beiden Armen ihre gespreizten Knie, die Uniformhose ist bis zu den Oberschenkeln herabgezogen und der nackte Unterleib samt modellierter Vulva zu sehen. Die Vulva ist mit einer Mechanik im Inneren der Plastik verbunden, die eingefärbte Flüssigkeit aus einem Tank ablassen kann, sodass es aussieht, als würde die Polizistin urinieren. Um eine Beschädigung des Parkettbodens zu vermeiden, wurde in den Ausstellungsräumen der Hochschule für Bildende Künste Dresden (HfBKD) statt der „Pinkelautomatik“ eine Gelatinepfütze verwendetWalldorf, Student an der HfBKD, sagte gegenüber der Sächsischen Zeitung über seine Motivation zu Petra, die Idee sei ihm gekommen, als er vom Fenster der Wohnung eines Freundes beobachtete, wie sich Polizeitrupps vor Einsätzen sammelten. Dabei hätten einige der männlichen Polizeibeamten ins Gebüsch uriniert. „Beim Anblick der Männer habe ich mich gefragt, was die Frauen in dieser Notlage tun – noch dazu in ihrem Kampfanzug.“, so Walldorf. Petra zeige darüber hinaus aber auch die Verletzlichkeit neben der Berufsroutine.​

text aus wikipedia


----------



## Q (7 Apr. 2011)

ach so schaut das aus  Danke für die Kunstnachhilfe


----------



## Punisher (7 Apr. 2011)

Beuys läßt grüßen


----------



## Padderson (8 Apr. 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> Beuys läßt grüßen



Genau. Nur Beuys hätte nicht Urin, sondern Sch... verwendet


----------

